# 04 Maxima Wiring a Sub



## 2short1990 (Jun 20, 2010)

hello everyone! im new to the forums!

i have a 2004 maxima 3.5 with the bose option is it possible i can splice the rear speaker wires and conect a sub? pushing 700 watts sony Xplode?:newbie:


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

Yes as long as you have a line level in on your amp. If you need a schematics go to pdftown.com.


----------

